# Abandoned Blackpool police station, bonny street, Blackpool, Lancashire - MARCH 2021



## ganglion (Mar 11, 2021)

*Abandoned Blackpool police station, bonny street, Blackpool, Lancashire - MARCH 2021

Brief History:*
Blackpool police station was built by Roger Booth in 1968. Before the advent of explicit systems in Lancashire, it had become common practice to re-use already rationalised details and building systems. The last bespoke police station to be designed was Chorley (1967), accompanied by a magistrate’s court, this station building was almost replicated at Bury (though Bury also had a nuclear bunker and shooting range in the sub-basement!) and the court informed a very similar construction in Leyland. 

Eventually, police stations in Skelmersdale, Morecambe, St. Helens, Preston, Blackpool and Wigan were all constructed from the same system, developed by the R&D group in collaboration with a local manufacturer. In the initial stages the buildings were conceived as a kit of parts, the assembly of which would be specific to the particular site. The ‘Elemental Design Components’ consisted of operations wing, cell wing, basic ground floor, upper floor plates, service cores and chimneys. In the 1966-67 County Architect’s Report various configurations of these elements were presented as models to demonstrate the flexibility of the system.

*Visit:*

Blackpool bonny street police station is about to returned to the dust, to make way for a new multi million pound regeneration project, so lets go and take a look around before its too late. A beautiful brutalist building, one street back from the promenade and tourist hotspots. Join me on a uniqe and original urban explore pov street photography session. The place is literally falling to bits. It was not possible to get inside, but there is more than enough to keep you busy around the structure and underneath in the car parks. It will be a sad day when its levelled. An awesome urbex experience. Highly recommended.

As usual, I have made a youtube video about the visit which can be seen here:





Please subscribe, like and comment on my YouTube channel to help me grow it. Every like and subscription means that youtube will push these urbex videos out, so the general public can see them. Thanks in advance!




















































































​


----------



## verdigris (Mar 12, 2021)

thanks - great pics, but a horrible building. Sorry.


----------



## Antar (Mar 12, 2021)

Thanks for capturing this. Whatever it's failings as a design, it's still got more soul and presence than Funland and Sealife which look complete non-entities. As usual with brutalist designs it makes a statement from a distance, but is let down by many of the areas where people move in, out and alongside it. That bit with the signs for the courts is a perfect example, nobody could look at that and think positive thoughts other than thank god they're about to knock this down!


----------



## ganglion (Mar 15, 2021)

Antar said:


> Thanks for capturing this. Whatever it's failings as a design, it's still got more soul and presence than Funland and Sealife which look complete non-entities. As usual with brutalist designs it makes a statement from a distance, but is let down by many of the areas where people move in, out and alongside it. That bit with the signs for the courts is a perfect example, nobody could look at that and think positive thoughts other than thank god they're about to knock this down!


AGREED!


----------



## ganglion (Mar 15, 2021)

verdigris said:


> thanks - great pics, but a horrible building. Sorry


----------



## kahlua (Aug 12, 2021)

Really interesting to read about the design and concept behind it - some great pics there - thanks. Music on your youtube channel is great - whats the first name of the musician? Very chill - love it.


----------



## rosey09 (Sep 3, 2021)

That's me in the blue jacket in one of your pictures. We also went for an explore that day  Fab fotos


----------

